# Is anyone as excited for the Evil Dead series as I am?



## Ruffus J. Mutt (Jul 27, 2015)

So real quick, I'm new to the forum just figured I would start somewhere I am comfortable.

Any way I just saw the new trailer for the show and couldn't believe how awesome it is that evil dead is coming back with BRUCE CAMPBELL this time. I have been waiting for something like this for a few good years now. The 2013 movie was just dull, and did not do a thing to capture much of what actually made the first movies great. As long as they lean more toward the practical effects and cheap make-up not to mention a heaping helping of Campbell's charm this should be the best of the series. (if it could really be called that)

As said in the title anyone else looking forward to the show?


----------



## Derisyan (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll give them the benefit of doubt. Here is to hoping they get it right this time!


----------



## demetriusgibson (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, I am also very exited for this Evil dead series. I also like the horror series, yesterday my colleagues were talking about this series and we are discussing that, in shooting how people make this series? So awesome series waiting for next part.


----------



## Rassah (Aug 1, 2015)

It's more polite to call him by his full name: Bruce Fucking Campbell! HELL YEAH I'M EXCITED!!!


----------

